# Problème avec genius pour apps



## devin plompier (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Avant, j'utilisait génius pour apps sur mon iphone, et ça marchait très bien.
Malheureusement, j'ai été conduit à faire une restauration de mon iphone, et depuis, non seulement je ne peux plus activer génius (affichage du message "l'itunes store n'a pas été en mesure de traiter votre demande. Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement"), mais en plus, après avoir essayé d'activer génius, je ne peux même plus accéder à la rubrique sélection de l'app store.
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider...
Merci.


----------

